# Any ladies tried these?



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

https://www.shethinx.com/

they are panties made for your period so you can possibly go without tampons/pads. I first read about these on reddit where they received great feedback. I think my wife would like a few pair for gym/work. Any feedback?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Haha I have been talking about these for a couple days and I finally bought a pair to try. I will report back after I get them! They actually are kinda cute.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

“Free, no-hassle returns”

Do you return them after the period or before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I am interested to hear the report back....

To me, they sound unappealing for a variety of reasons which I will explain.

But first I have to state that I ditched tampons and pads over 15 years ago. I started using menstrual cups and they have been an absolute game changer. Horse back riding for hours and never have a concern? Check! Running, swimming, camping, road trips - not having to worry about my period, check! Clean sex any time of the month? Check! So easy I forget I am on my period? Yep!

Period panties..... How would they keep you dry? Where is the liquid going? If I am working out, I want something that BREATHES, I don't want to have my sweat trapped against me, let alone menstrual discharge.

How do these stay "fresh" all day? I need to be able to wear my panties for 16 hours without them getting funky. Do they need changed? What is the washing process?

Back to the breathability.... That's important for vaginal health. How are these breathable yet waterproof at the same time?

I know on their site they address these things, but I am a skeptic - seems like a diaper. I am pretty sure I wouldn't want to sit on a horse in a pair.

To me, they aren't appealing because my period problems have already been solved menstrual cups. I really can't explain how they literally changed my life.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

A girl friend of one of my climbing partners uses them and swears by them. She's a climbing guide and finds comfortable and able to work with long days and extreme exertion. They are layered with wicking fabric that takes the moisture away from the skin. They are easy to wash and not skanky according to her.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I shouldnthave said:


> I am interested to hear the report back....
> 
> To me, they sound unappealing for a variety of reasons which I will explain.
> 
> ...




Yes yes and yes. I’ve only ever used a Diva cup but I would NEVER go back. Hahahaa

Swimming naked in Jamaica for a week? Check! lol (got my period the minute we landed )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluelily (Jul 10, 2018)

So does that mean we'll need more than 3 pieces of these because we shouldn't wear it back to back ? Sounds a bit pricey and agree with the "fresh" issue


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback ladies. My wife is tepid at best concerning these but every review I see touts these as a game changer. 

Katiecrna, please do post your review! Thank you


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

They SEEM gross. I'm way too OCD to wear the same menstrual flow collector all day.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

It's an interesting concept. I had a hysterectomy at 34 so I have no need for them myself, but they've been popping up on my Facebook feed for months. I know every woman is different, but knowing my body when I was still menstruating, I would have been leery of these due to concern over how they'd handle heavy flow and clots (sorry, fellas!). However, many of the FB comments from people who profess to have used them are very positive. It seems like a lot of their customers use them for light days and/or as backup protection on heavy days. That seems more reasonable to me than using just the panties, especially on heavier days. 

I'd be curious to hear a review of them that's not attached to advertising in any way.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought them not to replace my period regimen but to add to it. When my period is heavy I usually wear a tampon and a large pad and because I work in an area where I cannot be relieved for a break to go to the bathroom I get really nervous about leaking. I have leaked on my underwear many times. 
So for me the point of trying these out is just an added protection when I’m at work and stuck in the operating room for 7hours. Also I think they might be nice when my period is ending/over to wear these because sometimes there is still a little discharge/bleeding that comes out and it’s not worth using a tampon for. 
Also I love trying new products especially underwear. I am loving my meundies!


----------



## JoannaG (Apr 19, 2016)

Seems way too gross to me also.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I like the idea of the diva cup but for me it seems gross to rinse it out and reuse. I don’t think I would be able to stomach it


----------



## Kammy (Dec 5, 2017)

I have never heard of the diva cup and I'm definitely going to look it up now! This is embarrassing but I just learned how to use a tampon last year.. my mother never explained how to use one to me since she never used them and the years passed and I never thought about it :slap:


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

katiecrna said:


> I like the idea of the diva cup but for me it seems gross to rinse it out and reuse. I don’t think I would be able to stomach it




A quick minute to rinse it out compared to staring at it on a pad every time you need to pee? Really?

Pads can be smelly too and if you have any length of pubic hair, tissue gets caught in it. Gross!

Swimming? Forget it unless you use a tampon. Tampons leak. Also difficult on light days. 

I’m definitely a Diva lady 

On light days I only have to dump and rinse mine once. Drying too because water is not good for the vajayjay 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> A quick minute to rinse it out compared to staring at it on a pad every time you need to pee? Really?
> 
> Pads can be smelly too and if you have any length of pubic hair, tissue gets caught in it. Gross!
> 
> ...




Hahaha. 
For me I wear a pad just in case my tampon leaks. If I use a diva cup I would still wear a pad just in case the diva cup leaks, because I heard some of them don’t have the best seal. 
I hate the smell of period blood. Barf, it makes me gag.
I know I’m not suppose To knock it till I try it. Maybe one day I will try the diva cup. I just don’t think that it would be my thing, and it would be a waste of money. This underwear thing is my type a thing which is why I was willing to spend the money. To each their own.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I have also had a hysterectomy, so it's moot. But I wondered too about the moisture issue and where the liquid "goes."

I tried the cups twice. They worked pretty well (I leaked a little because I don't think I had them in correctly?). But getting them out was too much for me. Not to be TMI, but you hook your finger in their to pull them out and...ick, it spills all over my hand. I probably didn't extract them correctly either. Sorry for grossing anyone out.

I didn't use tampons until after I was married. I was a virgin when I married and couldn't manage to get them in without discomfort. And like katiecna, I had to use tampon and pad because of endometriosis.

Having a hysterectomy was one of the happiest days of my life lol (and scariest because of cancer, but also happy lol)


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

The Diva cup has a little stem on it for extracting. I’ve never spilled mine. It does take practice to get a good seal. I usually wear a panty liner every day anyway but a big old pad wouldn’t be necessary once you get the hang of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I used Instead brand menstrual cups. Not as environmentally sound as Diva cup (they are disposable), but they work better for me.

The shape is just like a diaphragm - hence being able to use them during intercourse (there is another brand who uses the same shape, specifically marketed for that purpose).

They do take some figuring out - I have been using them so long now, I forget what the learning process was.

I am a straight up nija with them now though.

TMI (this whole thread is TMI - HA!) But I can empty mine by simply doing a kegle.... No messy fingers involved.

In the morning, I kegel to empty it, then remove while I am in the shower. Evenings, same routine (I tend to take one "full" shower in the morning, and a rinse off in the evening - as I exercise or go horse back riding every day).

I don't have problems with leaks or spills. Like I said earlier, for me, game changer..... Gah, tampons and pads were a nightmare when I was a teenager riding 6+ horses a day.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

You know, the ones I got were disposable and I don't remember the brand. They didn't have a stem. That was probably the problem.

I'm so glad the period period of my life is over lol


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> I used Instead brand menstrual cups. Not as environmentally sound as Diva cup (they are disposable), but they work better for me.
> 
> The shape is just like a diaphragm - hence being able to use them during intercourse (there is another brand who uses the same shape, specifically marketed for that purpose).
> 
> ...


I will mention the Instead brand to my wife. Her short experience with cups was terrible and she trashed the rest.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I will mention the Instead brand to my wife. Her short experience with cups was terrible and she trashed the rest.


Ya know, its such a personal thing. Cups seem to be a love or hate thing. I tried them, loved them, and never looked back. 

I can still remember the day! I was in college, and had just started a long distance relationship with my now husband. I was scheduled to go on my first 4 day visit... when Oh NO! I got my period. I told my roommate about how bummed I was, because well.... we usually spent most of the time F'ing on our short visits!

And thats when she told me about the instead cups... and how I could have sex no problem. That I didn't even need to tell him unless I wanted to, because in her experience, the guy can't even feel it. 

GAME CHANGER - I followed her advice (except I told him the deal), and never looked back!


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> Ya know, its such a personal thing. Cups seem to be a love or hate thing. I tried them, loved them, and never looked back.
> 
> I can still remember the day! I was in college, and had just started a long distance relationship with my now husband. I was scheduled to go on my first 4 day visit... when Oh NO! I got my period. I told my roommate about how bummed I was, because well.... we usually spent most of the time F'ing on our short visits!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info. I appreciate everyone being so open and forward with info in such a personal thread...started by a guy! I love my wife and it is often little things that have improved her quality of life. These panties/cups may just do that.


----------



## AnnLilles (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd be curious to hear a review of them


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I got my period and my thinx underwear today! I’ll be trying them tomorrow. My first impressions... they are super cute but not thick at all.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Here’s the info it came with for those curious.


----------



## Ab10lah (Jul 1, 2018)

katiecrna said:


> Here’s the info it came with for those curious.


Thanks for this.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok so I wore my thinx panties today. It is my second day in my period and I usually bleed a lot. I wore a tampon and used the thinx panties as backup. 

First of all they are super cute and comfy. They did a great job as a backup. I didn’t feel wet and they didn’t leak. The bad side was that I could smell it when I took my shorts off. Barf. 

I do like them for a backup though and I am going to buy another pair.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> I used Instead brand menstrual cups. Not as environmentally sound as Diva cup (they are disposable), but they work better for me.
> 
> The shape is just like a diaphragm - hence being able to use them during intercourse (there is another brand who uses the same shape, specifically marketed for that purpose).
> 
> ...


I mentioned this to my wife, she goes through the cabinet and there is a box of Instead..14 count. These are the ones she initially tried and she said leaked. She used a diaphragm for 10 years so I'm not sure what the problem is there. Giving it another shot.


----------

